# Caseking Herstellergarantie Abwicklung.



## NickGuess (11. März 2019)

Hallo, 

heute ist mir meine inno3D GTX 980ti DHS kaputt gegangen. 
Die GraKa hab ich im Oktober 2016 bei Caseking gekauft. 
Die Hersteller-Garantie von inno3D sind ja 3 Jahre.
Jetzt ist meine frage ob und wie die Garantieabwicklung am besten abläuft, da ich ja theoretisch nur noch die Hersteller-Garantie habe. Macht man das trotzdem über Caseking oder geht man da direkt über inno3D?

Vielen Dank schonmal im Vorraus.


----------



## Buffalo-Phil (11. März 2019)

Als bei meiner Western Digital Festplatte die 2 Jahres "normal" Garantie abgelaufen war, habe ich mich an WD direkt gewendet und die haben die Garantie übernommen und ein direkten, sogar höherwertigen, Austausch vorgenommen.
Entweder bei Caseking anrufen und fragen oder bei inno3D


----------



## Caseking-Mike (11. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

die Garantieabwicklung für Grafikkarten der Inno3D iChill-Serie erfolgt ausschließlich über den Händler (in deinem Fall also über uns). Bitte nutze für die Garantiereklamation dieses Formular, um eine kostenfreie Paketmarke zu erhalten:
Caseking Reklamationsformular

Gib dort alle Daten entsprechend an samt Fehlerbeschreibung und vermerke im Kommentarfeld, dass du eine Garantieabwicklung außerhalb des Gewährleistungszeitraumes wünschst. Bitte beachte, dass ein Kühlerwechsel, (nachweisbares) Overclocking/Overvolting und das Flashen des VBIOS bei Inno3D die Garantie zum erlöschen bringen kann. Es gelten hier ausschließlich die Garantiebedingungen von Inno3D. Bitte hab bei der Bearbeitung außerdem einiges an Geduld, denn das wird voraussichtlich einige Wochen dauern.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (12. März 2019)

Vielen dank. 
Ich kann meine Kundennummer nicht finden. 
Kann man die über die Bestellnummer raus finden? 
Bestellnummer: 1098077


----------



## Caseking-Mike (12. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

deine Kundennummer ist: 637133

Du kannst sie auch im Kundenkonto sehen direkt unter "Benutzerinformationen" und auf der Rechnung ist sie ebenfalls vermerkt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (21. März 2019)

Hallo Mike,

kann man irgendwo den Status der retour nachschauen? Z.B. ob das Paket gut bei euch angekommen ist.

Gruß Niklas


----------



## Caseking-Mike (22. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

es gibt bei uns keine Eingangsbenachrichtigung, aber du kannst an deinem Tracking selber sehen, dass die Sendung am Montag bereits angekommen ist. Ich erwarte die Bearbeitung aufgrund eines aktuell leider vorhandenen Bearbeitungsrückstandes von etwa 6 Werktagen am Anfang der nächsten Woche. Es tut mir leid, dass es so lange dauert und ich kann hier nur um Verzeihung und Geduld bitten.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (26. März 2019)

Hallo Mike,

habe heute die Versandbestätigung einer neuen Grafikkarte bekommen (Inno3D GTX 1060 x2 3GB). Ist es normal, dass man nicht mehr gefragt wird wie weiter vorgegangen wird? Ich habe bei der Reklamation "Geld zurück" angegeben und trotzdem bekomme ich eine deutlich schlechtere Grafikkarte einfach so zugesendet. 

Gruß,

Niklas


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

es handelt sich hier um eine Garantieabwicklung gemäß der Richtlinien des Produktherstellers, der nun entsprechend "gleichwertigen Ersatz" autorisiert hat, weil es keine alten GeForce GTX 980 Ti zum Austausch mehr gibt. Einer Rückzahlung des Kaufbetrages hat der Hersteller nicht zugestimmt. Wenn du diese Grafikkarte nicht akzeptieren möchtest, sag Bescheid und wir schicken dir deine alte, defekte Grafikkarte unverändert zurück. Hierzu muss ich noch einmal klarstellen, dass wir lediglich eine kostenfreie Weiterleitung an den Hersteller übernommen haben.

Ich möchte ebenfalls noch betonen, dass unser Reklamationsformular und die damit verbundenen Auswahlfunktionen ausschließlich Reklamationen im Rahmen der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Sachmängelhaftung (Gewährleistung) betreffen, die hier jedoch längst ausgelaufen ist. Ich hatte dir nur angeboten, unser Formular zu benutzen, damit du eine kostenfreie Paketmarke für die Weiterleitung durch uns an den Hersteller beantragen kannst.

Selbst bei einer Abwicklung im Rahmen der Gewährleistung wäre eine Rückzahlung des Kaufbetrags bei einem 'endgültigen Rücktritt' vom Kauf per Gesetz gemäß § 440 BGB erst nach zwei fehlgeschlagenen Nachbesserungsversuchen möglich, weshalb im Formular selbst auch extra "Gewünschte Vorgehensweise *(unverbindlich)*" steht und die Option mit der Rückzahlung oder Gutschrift durch "*(wenn möglich)*" ergänzt wird.

In diesem Fall eines 'endgültigen Rücktritts' vom Kauf wären außerdem aus dem Gebrauch der Ware gezogene Nutzungen gemäß § 346 BGB und § 347 BGB zurückzugewähren. Diese Vorgehensweise wurde durch ein Urteil des Bundesgerichtshofs am 16. September 2009 bestätigt (VIII ZR 243/08). Die daraus resultierende Zeitwertgutschrift berechnet sich über das Alter des Produktes anhand der AfA-Tabellen des Bundesfinanzministeriums zur steuerlichen Absetzung. Dies entspricht bei PC-Hardware 3% pro Monat. 

Bei einem Alter von etwa 25 Monaten wären das bei deiner Grafikkarte über 85% Abzug, weshalb die neue Grafikkarte auch für dich die wesentlich bessere Option darstellt.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (26. März 2019)

Hallo Mike,

vielen dank für die Aufklärung. Ist es auch möglich, dass ich den Wert der Austauschkarte Bar bekommen kann?

Gruß

Niklas


----------



## Caseking-Mike (26. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

das ist leider nicht möglich, weil uns der Hersteller lediglich eine neue Grafikkarte verrechnen lässt. Du könntest sie jedoch selber weiterverkaufen.

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (28. März 2019)

Hallo Mike,

okay danke. Ich habe aber keine Garantie oder Gewährleistung auf die Austauschkarte, oder?

Gruß,
Niklas


----------



## Caseking-Mike (28. März 2019)

Hallo NickGuess,

es gibt keine sogenannte "Kettengewährleistung", wobei sich diese Frage hier ohnehin nicht stellt, da deine Gewährleistung (also der Zeitraum der gesetzlich vorgeschriebenen Sachmängelhaftung) bereits ausgelaufen ist und hier kein erneuter Kaufvertrag geschlossen wird, weil kein Verkauf vorliegt. Eine neue Garantie seitens des Herstellers gibt es bei im Rahmen der Herstellergarantie zur Verfügung gestellten Produkten nach einer Reklamation ebenfalls nicht, weil auch hier kein erneuter Verkauf vorliegt. Sollte sich jedoch in den ersten 14 Tagen nach Erhalt der Ware bereits ein Mangel zeigen, sag mir bitte Bescheid. 

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------



## NickGuess (28. März 2019)

Hallo Mike,

alles klar. Das wird dann die letzte Karte von diesem Hersteller gewesen sein. Nach drei Schäden innerhalb kurzer Betriebszeit kann man wohl nicht mehr von Zufall ausgehen.
Trotzdem danke für den Support. Die Austauschkarte ist erfolgreich angekommen.

Gruß,
Niklas


----------



## Caseking-Mike (29. März 2019)

Hallo Niklas,

bezüglich der zukünftigen Kaufentscheidungen möchte ich dir noch diese Übersicht empfehlen:
Grafikkarten: Garantiebedingungen von Abwicklung bis Kuehlerwechsel - ComputerBase

Liebe Grüße,
Mike


----------

